# author



## Anonymous (Sep 17, 2003)

Garth Nix- he wrote the Old Kingdom series (Sabriel, Lirael, and Abhorsen) I personally loved those books.


----------



## Fantasia (Sep 23, 2003)

:outs:: But I'm too lazy to look him up.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





What else could you say about it, fellow-forumer?


----------



## Lily (Sep 23, 2003)

Fantasia: Amazon.com is God to all lazy people :mrgreen:


----------



## Fantasia (Sep 23, 2003)

I just came from there and put in my reviews...


----------



## Lily (Sep 23, 2003)

hehe oh . . . okay then. I'll be quiet now  :roll:  :wink:


----------

